# Multi Master  and 1 Slave (backup) mysql replication



## msyamsuri (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi there, 

I need help, about how to backup mysql to one server. I have 25 branches using freebsd FreeBSD / Debian servers and they all use their own mysql database. Before this, I used one server and vpn on the network, but got slow data queries; then *I* separated the databases, one branch one server. I want to make backups for all the databases to one server. Multi master and one slave for mysql. I'm googling around but cannot get the solutions. Can somebody help me?.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2012)

Backups work the same, regardless if it's a master, a slave or just a standalone server. Use mysqldump(1).


----------



## msyamsuri (Mar 19, 2012)

*Y*up, *I* use mysqldump to backup mysql but what *I* want to do is live backup using mysql replicator.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't. Replication means _everything_ is replicated. Even a DROP DATABASE. Don't use replication as a backup. Just backup each server individually using mysqldump(1).

In your case, to speed up transactions, you could set up a master-master replication. The MySQL documentation contains instructions how to set that up.


----------



## msyamsuri (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, thank you SirDice, will try master-master replicator.


----------

